# Bundling - ear microscopy



## Earnose (Aug 24, 2009)

Can anyone provide any advice on billing a 92504 ear microscopy and 31231 nasel endoscopy together.  Aetna bundles them and the two seperate procedures with two seperate diagnosis.  Any Help


----------



## jackjones62 (Aug 25, 2009)

95204 Binocular Microscopy can be used, on rare occasions, for nasal exams as well, so you would need to use modifier 59 and an appropriate ear dx code.

Jennifer
CT ENT


----------



## Earnose (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank YOu. I am also finding they deny 92504 with an office visit code.  Example we billed 99213,25 and 92504,59 and they listed the 92504 as incidental to primary procedure.


----------

